# Como programar PIC en C?



## julio cesar

hola, agradezco quien pueda ayudarme a informaciónrmarme como programar PIC en C, meneje hace algun tiempo el 16F84 pero en ensamblador y se me dificultaban las interrupciones, pero ahora quiero programarlos en C, conseguir los compiladores, el programador etc... en fin todo para "cacharriar" en estas vacaciones... 

gracias


----------



## MaMu

Toma en cuenta que el tamaño de tu aplicación generada será mayor que la generada por el Assembler. Si tienes muchos problemas con interrupciones, yo te sugeriría que programes utilizando un soft de diseño por Bloques. Si mal no recuerdo creo que existe uno muy sencillo que se llama Niple. De todas maneras, te recomendaria que prestes mucha concentración en el tema de interrupciones. Un verdadero sistema de control se realiza netamente por interrupciones. A mi criterio es el tema más importante y el que todo programador de micros no debería quedar fuera o desconocer.

Saludos.


----------



## elmasvital

Para pics yo programo en c con CCS. buscalo por ahí ;-)


----------



## MaMu

elmasvital dijo:
			
		

> Para pics yo programo en c con CCS. buscalo por ahí ;-)



Puedes bajarte el MANUAL en castellano desde este Link
http://www.frino.com.ar/compiladores_CCS.htm

El manual esta comprimido con WinAce, si lo necesitas, puedes descargarlo de este Link
http://www.softonic.com/ie/12067

Saludos.


----------



## maunix

julio cesar dijo:
			
		

> hola, agradezco quien pueda ayudarme a informaciónrmarme como programar PIC en C, meneje hace algun tiempo el f84 pero en ensamblador y se me dificultaban las interrupciones, pero ahora quiero programarlos en C, conseguir los compiladores, el programador etc... en fin todo para "cacharriar" en estas vacaciones... gracias



En el tema de las interrupciones no hay soluciones mágicas.

Realmente es un tema que hay que tener mucho cuidado ya que si se lo usa mal las cosas no andaran.

Ningun lenguaje presenta super facilidades a la hora de usar interrupciones.

Todos los lenguajes necesitan algo que configurar aqui o allá... y los que son 'muy automáticos' estate seguro que genera un código tremendamente extenso.

Yo siempre disciento a la hora de que me preguntan del C... creo que el CCS tiene muy poco de C, parece más un lenguaje de macros que un verdadero C y es por eso que directamente no lo uso.  

Mi consejo es que para los PIC16 uses el assembly y para los PIC18 uses el C18.


----------



## jenrique

pos ahi les dejo algunos ejemplos de programacion en C. para pics...Saludos


----------



## gaba

aca te dejo 2 videotutoriales para *QUE* aprendas desde cero a programar pic en lenguaje C

1 http://depositfiles.com/files/toq73oe31 
2 http://depositfiles.com/files/mwhsxd2pb


----------

